# I will not be able to call



## Stranger_

Merhaba! How would one say the following: 



"I will not be able to call you at 9 o'clock." 
"You will not be able to call me at 9 o'clock." 
"He will not be able to call me at 9 o'clock." 
"We will not be able to call you at 9 o'clock." 
"You (plu.) will not be able to call me at 9 o'clock." 
"They will not be able to call me at 9 o'clock." 

The green parts, in particular.


----------



## Reverence

Seni saat dokuzda aramam mümkün olmayacak.
Beni saat dokuzda araman mümkün olmayacak.
Beni saat dokuzda araması mümkün olmayacak.
Seni saat dokuzda aramamız mümkün olmayacak.
Beni saat dokuzda aramanız mümkün olmayacak.
Beni saat dokuzda aramaları mümkün olmayacak.


----------



## Stranger_

Thanks. Can't I say "Seni saat dokuzda arayamacağım"?

I am trying to apply this rule →  ['*I* can't...' - '...(y)eme*m*' or '...(y)ama*m*'] for future tense.

Don't you say: "arayamadım" for "I couldn't call"? and "arayamam" for "I can't call"? What about the future tense then?


----------



## spiraxo

Hi,



Stranger_ said:


> Thanks. Can't I say "Seni saat dokuzda arayama*ya*cağım"?
> I am trying to apply this rule →  ['*I* can't...' - '...(y)eme*m*' or '...(y)ama*m*'] for future tense.
> Don't you say: "arayamadım" for "I couldn't call"? and "arayamam" for "I can't call"? What about the future tense then?



Please see this.


----------



## FlyingBird

Reverence said:


> Seni saat dokuzda aramam mümkün olmayacak.
> Beni saat dokuzda araman mümkün olmayacak.
> Beni saat dokuzda araması mümkün olmayacak.
> Seni saat dokuzda aramamız mümkün olmayacak.
> Beni saat dokuzda aramanız mümkün olmayacak.
> Beni saat dokuzda aramaları mümkün olmayacak.


answer found...


----------



## Stranger_

Thank you Mr spiraxo, that really hit the spot


----------

